# Neve Covilhã 1946 - vídeo



## PedroNTSantos (21 Jan 2013 às 15:24)

Para abrir o apetite para amanhã, um documento histórico: um "camão" à antiga!

Covilhã, inverno de 1946.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/56949571"]neve on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2013 às 15:31)

Muito bom, estávamos a sair de uns períodos de maior seca que houve em Portugal


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 15:32)

amanhã sairá o video Covilhã Inverno de 2013


----------



## Senador (21 Jan 2013 às 18:36)

Mt bom!!! especialmente as senhoras a tentarem fazer ski lol


----------



## *Dave* (21 Jan 2013 às 19:53)

Estou aqui especado à espera dela!!!


Venha de lá


----------



## Paulo H (21 Jan 2013 às 20:32)

Espetacular! Eu quero guardar o vídeo, como faço??


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 20:41)

saca com o vdownloader, axo q ele aceita tb videos do vimeo


----------

